
Ask HN: YC lawyers, what are you doing about GDPR? - rdlecler1
I recognize that people have asked if HN is GDPR compliant, but I haven&#x27;t seen an official or unofficial response. Given that HN is a marketing tool for YC, that YC has LPs from Europe as well as portfolio companies, and HN is used in the application process, I think the HN community would interested to understand how you&#x27;ll be dealing with this and what you&#x27;re recommending to your portfolio companies as it would be helpful for many of us that don&#x27;t have the resources you do.
======
chasb
(Just a heads up "Ask HN" generally refers to asking the community, not YC
itself. I don't think the YC legal team reads this.)

I'm a lawyer, YC alum, and have a CIPP/E cert. I took a crack at the "Does
GDPR apply to HN?" question here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16615351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16615351)

The answer is "probably not" because HN is neither established in the EU nor
do they target the EU specifically. Maybe there are facts I don't know, but YC
itself is also probably out of scope (read more here: [https://gdpr-
info.eu/art-3-gdpr/](https://gdpr-info.eu/art-3-gdpr/))

I'm also CEO of Aptible. We make a SaaS platform (Gridiron) that a bunch of YC
companies are using for GDPR prep.

~~~
rdlecler1
It seems that it didn’t have to be targeting specifically.... given what I’ve
read I still think that insofar as they’re investing in European companies and
have European LPs, then they’d be exposed.

------
nathanaldensr
There are a lot of interesting questions (only some with answers) on Reddit
here: [https://www.reddit.com/r/gdpr](https://www.reddit.com/r/gdpr)

I've had fun reading how scared all the adtech companies and content farms
are.

------
icebraining
How is HN used in the application process?

------
weiyi
interesting

